# audio install on a '91 240sx



## Guest (Mar 9, 2003)

ok, i have been contemplating an audio install in my 240 for some while now, and ive finally decided on what is going in and how its going in. i wanna go with 2 crossfire amps, one 4 channel and one mono channel, two JL 10W7's, infinity and clarion speakers and a sony head (maybe), but now ive run into a problem, i can pick up an alumapro 5-farad cap for $225 or i can go with a mostercable 1-farad cap for $125 which is a better deal? also, i want to save as much weight as possible so im having a fiberglass encloser/amp rack built that replaces the back seats, but i was wondering about which type of encloser W7's sound the best in. also, ive removed all the sound deadening from my car and the road noise at 70+ mph is brutal. is there a company that makes a headunit that has a function lke that in some GM cars, where the radio automatically increases volume? cause itll be loud at idle but at 75 i sounds like its only turned up to the 1st level on the stock unit.... any who, thanks for the help...
Brett


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

As for the capacitors, I would only use a 2 farad max. To check what farad capacitor you should use, you need to figure out how much power the amps will DRAW. That requires knowing how efficiant they are, and how much power they output. Use this formula to figure out how much the amps will draw.

power draw=%efficiancy x output power

As for the headunit, dump the sony idea and go for a Kenwood eXcelon or Alpine. Much better quality. But if you like Sony, I have a MD headunit for sale. PM if your intersted.

As for the type of enclosure, I recommend a sealed enclosure. Ported enclosures are good if you want your subs to be louder because they aren't that powerful, which JL's aren't. Ported will drop the low-end output and have a steep fequency roll-off(hits hard around 300-100Hz, but fades when you hit aroung 60-20Hz)


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

jvc used to have a radio that turned up when you accelerated but its sound quality sucked ass


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Yeah I would go with a sealed box cuz thats what I have in my 89 240sx but I have it a sealed box for 2 15 inch solo barics. Anyways, I would use 2 1 farad cap's cuz too much cap could damage the battery. On e-bay they were selling 1 farad digital cap for $49, take a look you might like what you see.


----------

